# Getting Cut Off



## hardheadeater (Apr 17, 2006)

I am about to go on a 2-day fishing trip soon and this has really been bothering me..The past two summers we have been fishing we almost always lose a leader and half our line almost every trip on at least one rod. You would just be reeling it in and bam it just goes completely slack and lose everything. And whenever we look at the end of it its a clean cut no abrasion whatsoever. So this summer we switched to high abrasion resistant clear line in order to eliminate any sharp objects or fish that may have been cutting us off. It has been slightly better but we are still getting cut off for no reason every once in a while. Any suggestions and or techniques to eliminate getting cut off would be greatly appreciated..


----------



## FISHNNUTT (Oct 27, 2007)

Where are you fishing ?? Spanish macks will hit a shiny swievel in the water
and cut you off several other toothy fish will due the same. But macs are really
bad about it.


----------



## ronnie collins (May 21, 2004)

don't know where you are fishing, but the farther south you go from sabine pass, the guts get deeper. so if your around matogroda or south, good chance it's the sandbar that's cutting you off. you may need to go to a top shot of 80 to 100# test line. around a 100 yards is most times all you need.


----------



## JD761 (Jun 7, 2006)

Spanish Macks will cut off your leader, usually around where your topshot knot is.


----------



## hardheadeater (Apr 17, 2006)

We fish high island between the piers, and it usually seems like when we get cut off, we lose more than 100 yards. And I don't know if its fish biting it, because usually it'll still be tight when i pick up the rod, then as soon as i start reeling it just suddenly goes slack, as if it slid across a knife. But its not frayed, so it doesn't seem like it got scraped by shells and stuff. I'll probably try the topshot, but I'm still pretty confused.


----------



## lunkerbrad (Feb 17, 2007)

mack attack .green line gets less attacks


----------



## great white fisherman (Jun 24, 2008)

Anything shiny like a barrel swival, weight, even mono which can shine in the water will be attacked now an then by spanish macs and I have also lost to atlantic sharp nose sharks. They are bad about shiny objects. Other than those, maybe a kink in mono line, go to green power pro.


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

macs and large ribbon fish like to hit lines when they makes bubbles on the back side of waves.


----------



## hardheadeater (Apr 17, 2006)

Ok well I decided to do the following with my 114HLW...
Gonna buy 50 lb PowerPro braided and spool like 600 yards and top it off with about 200 yards of 80 lb Izorline First String..Is that a good idea and if so how do I go about tying a 12 lb mono diameter (50 lb braided) with a 80 lb test?? Any help would be greatly appreciated


----------



## FISHNNUTT (Oct 27, 2007)

Power pro package should have a knot book in it
will show you what you need.


----------



## ronnie collins (May 21, 2004)

hardheadeater said:


> Ok well I decided to do the following with my 114HLW...
> Gonna buy 50 lb PowerPro braided and spool like 600 yards and top it off with about 200 yards of 80 lb Izorline First String..Is that a good idea and if so how do I go about tying a 12 lb mono diameter (50 lb braided) with a 80 lb test?? Any help would be greatly appreciated


 i always have the mono. in a smaller wieght than my braid, in case i have one that trys to spool me i can lock it down to break off the mono instead of the braid, not that it's happened lately.... but just in case.


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

hardheadeater said:


> Ok well I decided to do the following with my 114HLW...
> Gonna buy 50 lb PowerPro braided and spool like 600 yards and top it off with about 200 yards of 80 lb Izorline First String..Is that a good idea and if so how do I go about tying a 12 lb mono diameter (50 lb braided) with a 80 lb test?? Any help would be greatly appreciated


Double uni knot, just google it and you'll find illustrations. As for the cut offs, definitely seems like smacks. I use the cajun red line on my big reels and they don't seem to hit it like they do clear or even green mono.


----------

